# Face Frame fininish



## columbus27 (Feb 10, 2012)

I have been woodworking for a few years. I spend a lot of hours installing and finishing a project. But I have the hardest time painting face frame. On the inside of the (not the front or back) is where I get a paint build up. I am using foam rollers and Rustoleum oil and top coat with an acrylic. But I am not getting a professional finish. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

G’day 

Welcome to the router forum.

Thank you for joining us, Robert.


----------



## Marco (Feb 21, 2009)

I don't like using foam rollers or brushes when painting because of the squeeze out. Besides this past weekend when all I had to paint was a 30 x23 piece of wood layed flat did I have any success with foam however I spent a lot of time touching up as I went along. Recently I used Krylons Acrylic paint on a project and applied it by brush which produced a decent finish.

For me I get better results not using foam applicaters and applying at least 2 coats get a finsh that I am happy with.


----------



## columbus27 (Feb 10, 2012)

Can you sand the Krylons Acrylic paint? Currently I don't sand other than with poly. But from what I read I should be sanding.


----------



## Marco (Feb 21, 2009)

It seems like I sanded a very small area that was already painted for some reason. I then painted it again.

I don't know what the reason would be to paint something, sand it and then paint it again. I believe most people try to have all of their sanding done before applying paint or stain.

I assume sanding with poly means sanding between clear finish coats which is recomended.


----------

